# Giant Poop-is it normal?



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello all, sorry to have to bring up such an untasteful subject, I am quite embarassed about it :blush: but I really need to ask this question. Sunny has been pooping those giant-sized poop lately. I think it happened at around the same time as when I started him on the Harrison's organic bird food. Am I feeding him too much? (The instructions from Harrison's says that birds can eat as much as they want.) Should I cut back his food? Do your tiels have giant-sized poop too? Before he was on Harrison's, his poop would only be the "normal" kind (small and oval-shaped). Should I worry? Please advise.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Iv only experienced in the big poops when lucky is about to lay an egg or coming out of the nest box


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah, sunny is a girl. is it possible shes going to lay an egg? they get MASSIVE poop before they lay. dally did


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

DallyTsuka said:


> yeah, sunny is a girl. is it possible shes going to lay an egg? they get MASSIVE poop before they lay. dally did


You mean lay unfertilized eggs? It would not be possible for Sunny to lay fertilized eggs unless by immaculate conception.  (sorry, can't help it, no offense to the Christians out there) would it be normal for Sunny to lay unfertilized eggs?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

it can happen. single females laying unfertilized eggs. i got no clue if dally's was fertile or not (good chance it could have been fertile). its relatively common. 

has sunny been "nesty" lately? finding any dark corner, shredding things, doing any breeding behaviours?


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

DallyTsuka said:


> it can happen. single females laying unfertilized eggs. i got no clue if dally's was fertile or not (good chance it could have been fertile). its relatively common.
> 
> has sunny been "nesty" lately? finding any dark corner, shredding things, doing any breeding behaviours?


No, not that I know of, at least I don't see any behavioural change that is worth noting...now I am really worried about all those problems like egg-binding and excessive laying. What are the chances of that happening to females? 50%? Is it that common? Can someone just say something reassuring so I can stop freaking out here?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

egg binding is a slight risk, i dont think you will have much of a problem if she does lay eggs. you give her a good diet, she does have cuttlebone right? try to get her some natural sunlight (open a screened window for her so she has access to it)

and sunny is 2 years old, thats not too young. i dont think you will have a problem. but it may not even be egg laying, though that is a common cause of frequent huge poops


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

DallyTsuka said:


> egg binding is a slight risk, i dont think you will have much of a problem if she does lay eggs. you give her a good diet, she does have cuttlebone right? try to get her some natural sunlight (open a screened window for her so she has access to it)
> 
> and sunny is 2 years old, thats not too young. i dont think you will have a problem. but it may not even be egg laying, though that is a common cause of frequent huge poops


Well let's hope it is not egg-laying! Yes she has a cuttlebone but she doesn't really eat it so I think I will try and crush it and mix it with her food. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

just let it be, theres calcium in her food as is so all is good


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Giant poops can also happen if the bird starts "holding it in" for some reason. Are the giant poops occurring at any particular time of day? If it's first thing in the morning then she might have started holding it all night, possibly in response to some kind of change in the nighttime routine.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

tielfan said:


> Giant poops can also happen if the bird starts "holding it in" for some reason. Are the giant poops occurring at any particular time of day? If it's first thing in the morning then she might have started holding it all night, possibly in response to some kind of change in the nighttime routine.


No, it doesn't occur at a particular time of the day. I am trying really hard to convince myself it is NOT egg-laying but I think I am totally convinced that is exactly what it is. I am really nervous and worried and unsure of how to act. I was researching on it on the internet and a vet said that she will lay a clutch of about 5-7 eggs and that I am supposed to let them be there for about 3 weeks before removing them (because if I remove them right away then she'll think she needs to lay more and will keep laying). I think my blood pressure has just risen by a few notches. Yikes.


----------



## casualrepartee (Apr 28, 2011)

Hemingway usually has big poops after he sleeps. If its after sleep, I wouldn't worry too much...think about humans


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You can start right away on hormone-reduction techniques. It might not prevent some egg laying if she already has some "in the pipeline" but it might reduce the number of eggs laid. This thread has information on the techniques: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=2678


----------

